

Introducing key/value data storage in Heroku Postgres - mattsoldo
https://postgres.heroku.com/blog/past/2012/3/14/introducing_keyvalue_data_storage_in_heroku_postgres/

======
justin_vanw
HA! From the article: "The pace of software development is accelerating. Agile
processes, application frameworks, and cloud deployment platforms are force-
multipliers driving this change. The PostgreSQL project has seen these trends
and is embracing them."

Hstore (the key/value data storage Heroku is introducing) has been available
for postgres since before 8.1, circa 2005.

------
endlessvoid94
...and Postgres comes packaged with OS X. Lovely.

~~~
thinkbohemian
What version is it, does it have support for hstore? If not...homebrew ftw!

~~~
pvh
Last time I looked it came with 8.4; I would highly recommend installing 9.1.
A lot of awesome things have come out in the last few years.

